# Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland



## Carphunter81 (10. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
möchte gerne dieses Jahr mit einem Freund ein langes Wochenende zum Raubfischangeln nach Holland fahren.

Zielfische: Barsch, Zander u. Hecht
Bevorzugte Zeit: Anfang Juni

Habt Ihr für uns Tipps, wo wir am besten hinfahren?
Wie ist der Bungalowpark Vlietlanden? Wäre das empfehlenswert?

Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps? Wäre für alles dankbar.
Beste Zeit?
Empfohlene Köder?
.....

Vielen Dank im voraus
Claus


----------



## alizander1 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> möchte gerne dieses Jahr mit einem Freund ein langes Wochenende zum Raubfischangeln nach Holland fahren.
> 
> Zielfische: Barsch, Zander u. Hecht
> ...


 
Schon mal die "SUCHFUNKTION" benutzt???
Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative kann nicht schaden:g
 Nix für ungut, aber die Frage wird hier des öfteren gestellt...


Gruss
Alex


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

Hi,
schau mal hier , ansonsten steht hier im Hollandthread alles wissenswerte.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=172118

Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter81 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Schon mal die "SUCHFUNKTION" benutzt???
> Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative kann nicht schaden:g
> Nix für ungut, aber die Frage wird hier des öfteren gestellt...
> 
> ...


 

du bist ja mal ganz ein schlauer...

hab schon vor dem posting die suchfunktion verwendet.
konnte aber leider keinerlei info´s bzgl. der fischerei anfang juni finden...
hier handelt es sich hauptsächl. um jan./febr. (außer ich habs übersehen).

vllt. gibt es ja noch paar die paar tipps posten können und nicht einfach nur so nen mist schreiben.

danke
claus


----------



## theundertaker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

@Alex: ------>>>


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> Zielfische: Barsch, Zander u. Hecht
> Bevorzugte Zeit: Anfang Juni
> Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps? Wäre für alles dankbar.
> Beste Zeit?
> ...



Köder , 
eigendlich wie in Deutschland auch , Gummifische, Wobbler , Spinner , Blinker , usw. 
Beste Zeit , egal , ich fange diese Fischarten von morgens früh über Mittag bis zur Dunkelheit .
Man kann nicht sagen das es nach Sonnenaufgang besser läuft als Mittags , ich hatte bisher über Mittag zumindest meine größten Hechte gefangen.
Aber da du ja noch nicht mal weist wo du hin möchtest kann dir kaum einer vernünftig helfen.
Zumindest das Gewässer sollte schon mal benannt werden , ansonsten angelt man in NL nicht anders als in Deutschland auch.
Ich für meinen Teil angele am liebsten und am erfolgreichsten mit Gummifisch , egal ob auf Hecht oder Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> du bist ja mal ganz ein schlauer...
> 
> hab schon vor dem posting die suchfunktion verwendet.
> konnte aber leider keinerlei info´s bzgl. der fischerei anfang juni finden...
> ...


 

an welchem Tag möchtest du denn genau fahren? und um welche Uhrzeit?|kopfkrat  das kann schon viel ausmachen bei der Köderwahl.

nun mal ernsthaft. das mußt du schon selber am Wasser ausprobiern. kann sich von Tag zu Tag ändern. ich würde dir empfehlen Poldergewässer zu wählen.  besonders auf Hecht. und da nimmste dann flachlaufende Wobbler oder Jerkbaits.

vg


----------



## zorra (12. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

....einige Polder sind im Juni noch zu erst ab 1Juli und noch später auf....und nur für Zander und Barsch brauchste da nicht hinfahren....und es gibt andere Polder in Westen-südwesten die besser sind wie die Vlietlanden und wo das fischen ab 1Juni erlaubt ist...noch besser sind die Polder vom Sneekermeer hoch bis Friesland...aber hast ja noch wat Zeit zum suchen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Torsten (12. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

:q:q:q


----------



## powermike1977 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

moin,
gibt keine blöden fragen-nur blöde die blöd antworten. guter beispielthread dafür!
haette er "wo am besten hinfahren" oder "holland im juni"&"empfohlene koeder" suchen sollen? bei den gut 4 milliarden threats darueber bestimmt eure beste loesung. lach mich schrott! 
und könntet ihr dann bitte auch alle die hier im board nach ner guten koederwahl fuer saemtliche fisch und angelarten aehnlich behilflich sein? applaus für diese geiste umnachtung jungs!
@carphunter: udo hat schon mal ne runde guter tipps gegeben. juni und hecht kann wegen schonzeiten je nach ort in nl schwierig werden. zander und barsch gehen da schon besser.


----------



## QWERTZ (19. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

|good:

Da muss ich Powermike schon recht geben!
Die Leute, die lediglich auf solche Fragen eingehen,
um auf die !!!SUCHFUNKTION!!! hinzuweisen, 
sollten sich besser gar nicht erst zum Thema äußern!

Auch hat er recht damit, dass die Suche in diesem Themenbereich sehr sehr mühsam ist, da verdammt viele Beiträge gefunden werden.

Also, entweder konstruktiv helfen oder klappe halten.
Meine Meinung!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## micha1581 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

kann ich so leider nicht sagen. 
frag mich warum er alle anspricht obwohl nur einer etwas daneben getreten hat.....


----------



## powermike1977 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

hab nur angesprochen wer sich angesprochen fuehlt...und hatte n bissl das gefuehl, dass er wegen seiner frage von mehreren seiten angeschossen wurde...aber vielleicht war deine frage nach wann (tag&uhrzeit) er fahren will tatsaechlich frei und freundlich - und nicht sarkastisch gemeint.


----------



## micha1581 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

nicht sarkastisch, nur ironisch
aber ich denke das dürfte wohl auch kein Problem sein , wenn man dann auch noch was brauchbares zum Thema schreibt, oder?


----------



## powermike1977 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Barsch, Hecht, Zander in Holland*

hast recht.


----------

